# Views on offer of Vodafone Smart plan?



## Sue Ellen (8 Sep 2014)

Got a text to-day from Vodafone offering their Smart plan for €25.00 per month bill pay for unlimited calls and texts to any network, unlimited landline calls, unlimited international texts, 50 international minutes and 2GB of data.  Presently on Ready to Go.   Can't find the T&Cs on their website and only have until tomorrow night to make up my mind.

Anyone else presently on this plan and if so what do you think of it?

Thanks.


----------



## Squonk (8 Sep 2014)

Does this come with a phone? If so, I presume there's a contract....18 months? 2GB is pretty measly....Tesco does better on sim-only http://www.tescomobile.ie/priceplans/pay-monthly-plans.aspx


----------



## fearghalk (8 Sep 2014)

Hi CC

It looks like good value with the data allowance. It's not being promoted publicly as like their competitors, they don't want to be seen to lead the price drops.

Note that if you use 1890/1850 for banking, these are outside the plans as I've queried this on my own bills.

If you need international minutes and/or int'l texts, again it's good value. If you don't, 3 and Meteor are offering good bill pay monthly offerings too.

Also, I'm assuming that you will be locked in for 24 months without the benefit of getting a new handset?


----------



## Jazz01 (8 Sep 2014)

you might try looking into https://48months.ie/ - saw a recommendation from a user on AAM recently about them. I moved over from emobile - whole transfer over 48months was very easy and quick... you could check their plans against what you are being offered by Vodafone.

I'm on the second month with them now and zero complaints...


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Sep 2014)

Thanks for replies.

Had to search hard for the T&Cs on Vodafone site.  In case they are of benefit to anyone else, as I think Vodafone may be throwing this offer out to lots of people with 1 day to consider, they are here
and are for customers signing up for the plan from 12th March onwards and headed New Vodafone Smart Plan and quite a bit down the page.


----------

